
D3: Thinking with Joins - idan
http://bost.ocks.org/mike/join/
======
currywurst
Thank you Mike for taking the time to write this beautiful explanation (and
idan for posting :)).

I was completely mystified on seeing the D3.js code examples, and didn't
really grok what was going on behind the scenes. This helps, a LOT !

------
peregrine
For me this has been one of the hardest stepping stones to being productive
with D3. Its been a real mind bending experience creating elements in this
way. I'm still not as productive as I'd like to be, but thats okay cause I'm
learning.

------
NelsonMinar
This is definitely the core idea in D3, the way data is joined to the DOM.
This explanation is the shortest, clearest one I've read yet.

------
aoe
On a related note, does anyone have any recommended d3.js tutorials for going
from advanced beginner to intermediate level?

~~~
mbostock
Scott Murray has been developing a wonderful series of tutorials:
<http://alignedleft.com/tutorials/d3/>

I expect he'll tackle more advanced topics as the series continues.

